# The Greatest Tug Parade Of The World



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy, 
Here something interesting news:
*Tug Parade – 26 April 2006*
Every port in the world that handles cargo vessels (including oil tankers) or cruise ships has to have a fleet of tugboats to help berth and unberth them. Small ports may have just one tug, larger ports handling the occasional big vessel may have a fleet of just three. Even the biggest and busiest of ports rarely has more than a dozen. It is therefore very rare for more than this number to congregate in the one place. There are, of course big salvage and ocean towing tugs but it would be a huge project indeed for more than six to be engaged at any one time.

However, the ABR Company Limited, which organises and promotes the ITS (International Tug & Salvage) Convention and Exhibition plans to create a record during its 19th Convention, ITS 2006, being held from 24-28 April 2006 in Rotterdam at the Beurs World Trade Centre. As part of the event, a Tug Parade is being held on the afternoon of 26 April 2006 between 15.15 p.m. and 17.30 p.m. which, it is believed, will be the largest gathering of tugs ever held. It will not only include the most modern state-of-the-art examples, demonstrating immense power and unbelievable manoeuvrability, but also a flotilla of historic tugs. This will exemplify the progress made in tugboat development over the past 110 years. The aim is to have in excess of 30 tugs taking part.

Whilst a Tug Parade is usually held at each ITS Convention, this particular spectacle is set to be on a much grander scale than usual due to the venue – The Port of Rotterdam. This is one of the largest ports in the world (and indeed it has in the past been a record-holder with Guinness World Records). The parade will be viewed by over 500 Convention delegates (representing 45-50 countries) from the vantage point of the Cruise Terminal, but members of the general public will also be able to enjoy the spectacle from the harbour’s many quays and bridges. The timing has been deliberately selected to be after the schools have closed for the day to ensure the maximum number of spectators. 

A complete list of both the vintage and modern tugs will be provided closer to the event. However, many of the vintage tugs already committed to taking part may be viewed on www.stoomvaart.nl. The list includes such tugs as Roek, Hercules, Hugo, Noordsee, Dockyard 5, Rosielea and Fury. As part of the parade, the modern tugs will perform a “tug ballet”. 

It is felt that this event is worthy of a world record both because of the number of tugs due to be assembled in one place at the same time and also for the fact that it is unlikely to ever be beaten. Trade by sea is a vital component of the world economy. Without the ship assist harbour tugs, this trade could not take place. Salvage tugs are the first line of defence against environmental pollution whenever a maritime emergency takes place. It is hoped that holding a world record will serve to highlight the importance of this vital industry and further raise its profile. 

In addition to the ITS Conventions which have been taking place over the last 38 years, The ABR Company Limited also publishes the industry’s leading magazine, _International Tug & Salvage_, and a yearbook, the _TugWorld Review_. 

In May there will be once again *Dordt in Stoom*:

http://www.dordtinstoom.nl/home_eng.htm


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Sounds very interesting - I will have to butter up the Mrs. and get her interested

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tug Parade*

Hope you'll be there with your camera, Ruud.

Geluk

(Fly)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Excellent Ruud. wish i could be there to witness the spectacle my friend.
Hey!! imagine they are parading when a mayday salvage job comes up... must be like the start of the offshore power boat race LOL


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Norman Trewren said:


> Hope you'll be there with your camera, Ruud.
> 
> Geluk
> 
> (Fly)


Ahoy Norm,
Sure I'll be there!


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

*Grifmar*

Ahoy Ruud

Will there be any Anchor Handling Supply Tugs in this Tug Parade? Particularly those of Smit-Lloyd.



ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Here something interesting news:
> *Tug Parade – 26 April 2006*
> Every port in the world that handles cargo vessels (including oil tankers) or cruise ships has to have a fleet of tugboats to help berth and unberth them. Small ports may have just one tug, larger ports handling the occasional big vessel may have a fleet of just three. Even the biggest and busiest of ports rarely has more than a dozen. It is therefore very rare for more than this number to congregate in the one place. There are, of course big salvage and ocean towing tugs but it would be a huge project indeed for more than six to be engaged at any one time.
> ...


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

There isn't yet a programme, but Smit International[Dutch]will be present with sponsored tours,but for sure they will be in the parade as well, where tugs are wanted, Smit Lloyd is present.Will include the programme asap is available.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

As you can see no piccies from this Parade,while I had to make a visit at the hospital[Cardiologist], got a late call on tuesday, be present tomorrow, so unfortunalately I couldn't go to Rotterdam. But others did, and to give a little impression here a link to Groninger Kustvaart, and a link to Huug aka Bituma,who made a video:

http://www.kustvaartforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1682

video:

http://www.shipspotters.nl/Movies.html

Note:Sorry but that's live,but my health is more worth than anything, hope you do understand.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

ruud said:


> Note:Sorry but that's live,but my health is more worth than anything, hope you do understand.



Ruud
I hope all went well and the medical type persons sent you away with a clean bill of health. 

Skol
CED


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Ruud
> I hope all went well and the medical type persons sent you away with a clean bill of health.
> 
> Skol
> CED


Ahoy CED,
Still no clean bill, but the hospital[Universitair Medisch Centrum St Radboud] that should give me a bypass was closed a few days ago by the Governments Health Department due to bad results/terms[12-15 deaths]in the Cardio Surgery the last year,by failing in some operations.So we had to look for another hospital.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Ruud, Don't worry about the pictures - they are still making tugs, but Ruuds are hard to find, so we want to keep the one we have. (Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Excellent Ruud. wish i could be there to witness the spectacle my friend.
> Hey!! imagine they are parading when a mayday salvage job comes up... must be like the start of the offshore power boat race LOL


Now that would be worth seeing..LOL (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Got some piccies from Bituma aka Huug,so the credits goes to him, taken yesterday at the Tug Parade:
Immanuel
Kent
Roek


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Piccies are available in HR, here others:
Smit Owena
Sultan Habib Houmer
And at last but not least, the spotters.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Magic stuff Ruud. Keep 'em coming.Look after yourself first. 
fred

" good cooks are hard to find "


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy CED,
> Still no clean bill, but the hospital[Universitair Medisch Centrum St Radboud] that should give me a bypass was closed a few days ago by the Governments Health Department due to bad results/terms[12-15 deaths]in the Cardio Surgery the last year,by failing in some operations.So we had to look for another hospital.


You certainly did not need to go there with such a reputation. Hope a new and better hospital has a vacancy soon.
Stay well


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ruud
Dont worry about pictures, look after your health that is more important. As you say there will be someone else there who will take the pictures.
I was there and took part in the parade on the UK tug KENT, boy what a day it was. I will post pictures as soon as they are sorted. (not posted pictures on here before, should be an experience)

Riverman


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Thanks for all these fine words, makes me feel good, that there are still people supporting me.
And Riverman,looking forward to see those shots you've taken on that parade.It's easy to post them here,as long as they are not bigger then 800x600.
Otherwise you have to upload them by ImageShack,[still free to use] and post it as a thumbnail.


http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

Ahoy Ruud!,
Hope all goes well with the bypass.
I had mine 10 years ago, and all is well, still sail my little yacht whenever possible
Best regards,
Allan Collier


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Allan,

Thanks mate, wish I could say that from now in 10 yrs. as well.(*))


----------

